# prob mit reg datei



## russe89 (30. Juni 2005)

hallo zusammen,
ich möchte eine .reg datei zur regestrierung hinzufügen nur erscheint die fehlermeldung "datei ...  kann nicht importiert werden. die angegebene datei ist keine regestrierungsdatei.  regestrierungsdateien können nur innerhalb  des regestrierungs-editors importiert werden."

kennt jmd das problem?
wenn ja was muss ich machen damit es funzt?
danke schonmal


----------



## Marscel (30. Juni 2005)

Start -> Ausführen -> regedit -> Datei -> importieren -> reg-Datei auswählen


----------



## russe89 (30. Juni 2005)

Marscel am 30.06.2005 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Start -> Ausführen -> regedit -> Datei -> importieren -> reg-Datei auswählen



geht nicht 
kann nciht importiert werden. der ausgewählte schlüssel ist ungültig

hab grad gesehen das die datei die endung .key hat aber als regestrierungsdatei bezeichnet wird


----------



## Marscel (30. Juni 2005)

russe89 am 30.06.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Marscel am 30.06.2005 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ist vielleicht die Datei nicht (mehr) gültig, sowas kann schon vorkommen.


----------



## russe89 (30. Juni 2005)

hab die datei einem freund gesendet bei ihm klappte es wunderbar...
hängt wohl mit meinem comp zusammen


----------



## Zielfander (30. Juni 2005)

ich hat das problem auch mal: für was ist denn die reg datei? wenn das für irgendein prog ist, öffne die datei mal im notepad und guck ob der pfad, auf den sich die reg bezieht auch wirklich der ist wo du das prog installiert hast, das hat bei mir damals den ausschlag gegeben warums net gefunzt hat


----------



## LemanRuzz (30. Juni 2005)

Zielfander am 30.06.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hat das problem auch mal: für was ist denn die reg datei? wenn das für irgendein prog ist, öffne die datei mal im notepad und guck ob der pfad, auf den sich die reg bezieht auch wirklich der ist wo du das prog installiert hast, das hat bei mir damals den ausschlag gegeben warums net gefunzt hat



reg dateien die du mit XP exportiert hast gehen bei 98 nich, es sei denn du hast bei xp "Win98 Regdatei" oder so beim speichern ausgewählt, vielicht liegts daran


----------



## Zielfander (3. Juli 2005)

ne das ist schon einige zeit her, da gbs noch kein xp *g


----------

